#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Please tell me where do electrons exist before current flows?

## vivrocks4u

Can someone tell me..Are free electrons already there in the wire before current is through it? or something happens to atoms as we switch on the current? Are these free electrons float around before current is passed or they are attached to the atom?





  Similar Threads: Electrons and Chemical Bonding by Harry B. Gray i think therefore i am not , when mind becomes quiet , i exist.. Current-Affairs 2011-12-13 NEW Does Love at first sight really exist?  What do you guys think? What happens when current flows through a conductor and why?

----------


## Peyushkumar31

An atom contains electrons which revolves around the nucleus only in a permitted discrete levels called energy levels. At room temperature some electrons reach the conduction band while most of them remains at the valence band. These electrons are always present in the material in the wire but their mobility is low when no voltage difference is applied. And when voltage difference is applied, these electrons starts moving under the electric field created in the wire.

----------

